# Dad needs a new dog



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I talked to my dad today in Logan. His lab most likely has displagia and he'll have to put her down this week most likely. She can't even squat to poop. 

He put me on the lookout for a new pup. He's going on a mission in a couple years and will give the dog to my brother when he leaves. 

He's looking for a lab or something like it. He doesn't want to put a bunch of money into it, he's never paid much for a dog and has always had great dogs. But due to leaving, he's not wanting to put a ton of money into it. He'll take anything from a pup to a couple years old. He's very active and rides his bike regularly, so the dog will get plenty of excersize. 

If anyone knows of anything, feel free to let me know. He's pretty bummed about it. But he knows the best way to get over a dog is to get a new one. I'm just a little too late, PRO beat me to it. 

Thanks everyone, sorry I've been away for a while. Work and MBA at night have really taken away from my outdoor related time. The 10 lbs I've gained can attest to that.

Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

check ksl.com a lot of people have dogs on there for cheap or free.
good luck!


----------



## aarontruhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Did you ever find a dog for your dad?


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Still looking. He's got the appt. for the dog on Friday. So, he's waiting to see exactly what will happen before he gets a new dog or keeps the old one.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Just one thing to think about,part of why we put alot of money into a dog is that we have a much greater chance of getting a healthy pup that wont get displasia etc. and will live a long and productive life. Talk to some people with quality breeding stock and you might find a well bred pup that they haven't been able to sell due to the economy.Maybe contact your local retriever club.
Just a thought


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

ZEKESMAN said:


> part of why we put alot of money into a dog is that we have a much greater chance of getting a healthy pup that wont get displasia etc. and will live a long and productive life.


Exactly, a puppy is a long term investment.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with you, I put some money into my dog. He's the one making the call and he's the one paying for it, or not paying for it. I can just help.


----------

